# Voo Doo Witchcraft and Alchemy re batteries



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Got some "dead" batteries? I had some that were dead for more than 5 yrs, just sitting there waiting for the grim recycling man come and bury them. Then I saw this article: http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=322721&highlight=batteries
So I thought I would try out the "zapping" technique. Try this at home, not at work, and wear your safety glasses even though nothing bad happened.  
These batteries started at 0 volts, deadrn****, and were revived to 19.2 volts , last photo not shown after charging for 1 hr. :blink: :thumbsup: bill
BTW the date on the battery was 02/96 more than 13 yrs old.
The set up:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey...I got that same $3 multi tester as yours. What a small world.:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Hey...I got that same $3 multi tester as yours. What a small world.:laughing:


People who shop at Wally World usually have the same exact tools. :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Woody that's a trick worth trying I have a bunch of dead ones. Some of them are not very old. One of them is a 28V LiIon that went T.U. right smart after buying the blasted thing. 

I haven't read the article yet so don't know if they mention if it works on lithium ions but I also have plenty Ni Cads on which to use the VooDoo. What will be of interest to em os how long they'll hold a charge now. 

Thanks for the article.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> People who shop at Wally World usually have the same exact tools. :laughing:



Negative. Harbor Freight. Where have you been?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

TT, LiIon batteries have different charge levels and charge differently than NiCd. It may work, but I'd suspect you may also need to do a little jimmying with the process to make it work. As for how much life after the "raising of the dead", it's all "extra" at that point anyway, isn't it?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*NO NO on the lithium!*

TT you said"...One of them is a 28V LiIon that went T.U. right smart after buying the blasted thing.
T.U. means Toes Up, as in road kill? Totally Useless? Wait, I'll look on the acronism chart! :laughing: bill


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

woodnthings... No, TU means Tango Uniform! Everyone knows that


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah what Frank said. 

Thanks for bailing me out Frank I was trying to figure out how to answer that. I didn't even realize I typed it. Military flashback I guess. :sailor:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

No problem TT. Anything to help a brother out in his time of need


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Explain your explanation*



frankp said:


> woodnthings... No, TU means Tango Uniform! Everyone knows that


Not everyone Frank. bill


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

For any who don't know the etymology of TU, it's a good one... at least as I've always heard it... it basically it comes from the engines on a plane being above the wing instead of below (IE plane upside down) and that being a bad thing like the plane crashed wrong side up or somehow got upside down during flight. From the right angle, that looks like a [lady on her back] shall we say... thus T**s Up. Have fun with it...


----------

